# 40 breeder restart



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey guys. I had a cichlid tank years back and want to start up again. Tank is a 40 breeser, still have rock and light. Plan is to run a aquaclear 110.
What are your thoughts on possible stock below

3 labs
3 rams
1 Apistogramma cacatuoides
2 cockatoo 
1 yellow pleco

I'm not really sure about cost of fish again but that's idea. Any input is welcome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I think the labs will kill everything else in the tank; Mbuna are very aggressive and really need a larger tank 48 inches long).


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

What is your most desired fish and we can help you build a stocking plan around them.

Post the dimensions of your 40 Breeder as they can be different between brands. Looking at Length x Width x Height.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

In all honesty, I just want a bright colorful tank. The mbuna tank I had I loved. Just don't remember stock. Totally open to a straight mbuna also


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

If I pulled the labs, what could I replace with? Do the others work? I also want to stock it for adults as this will be my only tank.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Aulonocara baenschi 
German Red 
Firefish
AULONOCARA STUARTGRANTI(flametail) 
Ruby Red Albino Aulonocara "Rubescens Albino"
Northern Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Masinje" Alsp. 
Cynotilapia sp. "hara"
Aulonocara ethelwynnae
and some sort of pleco

Does the above stocking make sense? Been looking for how I stocked previous tank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A 40 Breeder does not have enough footprint for most Malawi cichlids, you would need a 48" long x 12" wide (55G) or better yet 48" long x 18" wide tank (75G).

You might want to consider Chindongoi (formerly Pseudotropheus) saulosi where the males and females are different colors and would be the sole species in a 40B except for a smaller size pleco such as a bristlenose.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Why just them? Could I remove labs and Apistogramma cacatuoides. Replace with a Male and 2 or 3 female chindongoi?


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

If I did

3 ram 
1m/3f Pseudotropheus saulosi
2 cockatoo $10 e
1 yellow pleco 20


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want to combine the rams and saulosi as they are unlikely to get along, as mentioned.

You could do just the saulosi, but you would stock more individuals. These fish like a high pH over 7.5.

The apistogrammas like cockatoo like a low pH under 7.5.

The rams (depending on which kind) like a pH under 6.0.

Choose which one is your favorite and build the tank to suit the fish.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

So what would be my stocking options if I just did one type or rams? Or if I did just saulosi, what would that look like?


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I am sorry, I'm sure this is annoying


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ok, did more research and I think I'll go with 3m/9f Pseudotropheus saulos and a pleco. I have been seeing the 3/9 in a 40 breeder but would like pleco also. Would this work with 3 distinct rock formations?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The saulosi could work with a bristlenose pleco. African's like to kill plecos, but the BN have a 75% chance IME.

You may eventually find the 3 males will not tolerate each other or not color up so you may have to rehome them.

With mbuna you fill the tank to the waterline with rocks. 3 formations sounds too open for mbuna.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ok sounds good. And you suggest 12 juvies and wait out sexing? Or buy sexed? And does buying a larger pleco compared to others increase chances of success?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Max chance of success I have found is 75% with bristlenose. The 75% that make it are not larger or smaller...the ones smart enough to hide are the survivors. You can help them by providing hiding places form fit to the pleco's body like a terra cotta saucer covered by a slate tile. I have no luck with pleco caves for this BTW as the mbuna and Synodontis steal it.

Can't recommend other species, especially in a 36" mbuna tank.

Mbuna are rarely sold sexed by reliable vendors. I would actually buy 20 unsexed and plan on rehoming extra males as they cause trouble or prevent other males from coloring up. Figure that can happen after 6 to 18 months in your tank.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Really?? By rehome you been start a second tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Could be but usually rehome means sell to another hobbyist or to the LFS.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ok, makes sense. Am I allowed to ask for a breeder recommendation? I live an hour north of NYC...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can look at retailer reviews or send a PM to a Member to discuss specific retailers.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Think a rusty or any other single Male cichlid would work just to add a different color


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say no. But if you want to know how you could do something like that?

You could not save fry from the tank. AND you would have to have more females, whether rusty or other so it would cut your saulosi back to 1m:4f.

The reason I would say no is that I would not want to do the above. I would rather have 3m:9f of the saulosi.

If you really want another color you could try a single jewel. Might not color up but it would not cause the same problems a single mbuna would cause.


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

DJ, you're the man. Thank you for all the advice!!


----------



## Marcusj1 (Aug 1, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Max chance of success I have found is 75% with bristlenose. The 75% that make it are not larger or smaller...the ones smart enough to hide are the survivors. You can help them by providing hiding places form fit to the pleco's body like a terra cotta saucer covered by a slate tile. I have no luck with pleco caves for this BTW as the mbuna and Synodontis steal it.
> 
> Can't recommend other species, especially in a 36" mbuna tank.
> 
> Mbuna are rarely sold sexed by reliable vendors. I would actually buy 20 unsexed and plan on rehoming extra males as they cause trouble or prevent other males from coloring up. Figure that can happen after 6 to 18 months in your tank.


Sorry two more questions. If I go 20 unsexed, there's no room for a pleco right? Also, would a aqua clear 110 hold up with 50% water changes weekly?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are going to end up with 12 cichlids. There is room for one bristlenose pleco.

Aqua Clear is very sturdy. 50% water changes weekly are a minimum. Check the GPH of the 110 versus your gallons and don't exceed 10X turnover. I think Aqua Clear 70 would be a better fit.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

The 110 should work fine; whether or not 50% water changes weekly will be sufficient is not guarantied. Check nitrates often and do water changes as necessary to keep nitrates low until you know how fast they build up..


----------

